# Can she be registered based on appearance?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

A friend told me that there is a way to register a goat "based on appearance".
I really want to register Chloe as Oberhasli, but I wanted to know if she would 'pass'.

Her previous owners gave me no paperwork of any kind with her....
Personally, I don't care it she's registered, but it would make selling her kids easier...
I think she is absolutely stunning, but then, I'm partial.!!! She's my little baby!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think with some registries you can get them approved on appearance but its not properly registered.
I'll let someone with more knowledge help you there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She can be POSSIBLY registered as grade or experimental, but not pure if her dam and sire don't have any paperwork on them, but that even then most of the time requires some sort of papered goats in her pedigree. I don't know about where you are but they have "Purebred On Apperance" shows at my fair, basically its for goats that look purebred and SHOULD have had papers, but don't, and they will give your doe a scoring/evaluation.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, my curiousity, what does that mean for her kids? Is she was POA and bred to a registered buck, could they be registered or some other kid of registration?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Recorded Grade - Does who do not qualify for either the Purebred or American herd books.
If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance* (NOA) *with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by a current ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. A certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section).


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Recorded Grade - Does who do not qualify for either the Purebred or American herd books.
> If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance* (NOA)*with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by a current ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. A certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section).


That's EXACTLY what my friend said! LOL
Her kids would be 50%, grand-daughters 75%, etc. 
Thank you SO much!

I was asking about the Oberhasli breed too.
Do you guys think she has 'enough' of the breeds characteristics to be 'registerable'?
Her mother was 50/50 Oberhasli/Alpine.
Her father was 100% Oberhasli.
So my sweet Chloe is 75% Oberhasli, 25% Alpine.
At least that is what her previous owners told me....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All right, I'll be the bad guy. under the friendliest of terms Abra, you have to have ADGA member pass her. At this point I wouldn't, she has too many white hairs down her back and around her neck. Her horns are not typical for the breed.
She is copper deficient, seen in the tail and white hairs. Her hind legs, back, and udder show selenium deficiency. Give her a year on good supplements and I might pass her. Sorry, I don't want to make enemys, but there's no point unless you want to show and can breed to a registered buck and then the kids are still 50% anyway. What's the point here? Your doe at 0% purebred does nothing that breeding to a purebred buck doesn't do for the offspring, they will still be 50% reguardless.

just wondering, how much vitamin D were you giving her during the dark days?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

goathiker, I do NOT, in any way, shape, or form, think of you as a "bad guy". LoL I really DO appreciate your honesty!!! THANK YOU.!!!
I do not care about the fact that the girls are not registered. That means nothing to me, I love them no matter what, and it's WONDERFUL to know that it will make no difference when it comes to their offspring.  They will be 50% either way. 
And if everything goes well, there will be a pure-bred, registered Obie buck here that she can be bred to (and I am going to be keeping the doelings she gives me for myself anyhow, so again, registry will mean nothing to me).
I am also aware that Chloe is only 75% Oberhasli, but still 25% Alpine. So of course she won't look 100% Obie.  But she is absolutely perfect in my eyes! 
The photos I posted above were taken just a couple months after I brought the girls home (last summer). They were basically walking skeletons when I first got them.... I took those pics when they started looking 'better', and I do not have any photos of them without their winter coats on, but I will post a few 'winter' ones of Chloe below. To be honest, I haven't seen any white hairs on her (Her mother, YES, many, many of them!) But not Chloe. I think it's the way my camera takes the photos... Something.... Because in real life, she looks brown with black trim all over, but to be honest, I never looked at her tail that close. I will have to take some close up photos of her now... 

I was not aware that I needed to supplement vitamin D. How much do I give her???
And can you take a look at the more current photos for me (taken 3-4 months ago?) And tell me if she still looks very Selenium and Copper defficient? I will find a way to up her on those if I need to (they are getting loose minerals at the moment)
*What else can you see goathiker?*

I am NOT afraid to admit fault. But I can also say with complete honesty that I really am trying to take the best care of them that I can. Being new to the 'goat world', I want to learn, because I WANT to do right by them, and the more I know, the better off my babies are.!!! 
So please, what else can you see? Please teach me so that I can take better care of them! For their sake!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Sorry, I don't want to make enemys, but there's no point unless you want to show and can breed to a registered buck and then the kids are still 50% anyway.


And whatever would make you think that being honest would make you my enemy? LOL
It takes a LOT more than brutal honesty to make an enemy out of me! 
I think it backfired, because you have just made a VERY grateful friend!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks much much better. I think another summer of good minerals will see her back in really good condition. Her tail is filling in well. Just watch to make sure the bald tip doesn't come back. You're doing a good job. I see what I was seeing, in the first pic that sootiness around her neck was reflecting funny I think.
I give a vitamin D tab twice a week from the Beginning of October to the End of April. It really helps them out during the winter under the cloud cover.
She is down on her pasterns some and the rear udder may come up a little with Selenium. I think you said you have the gel on the way though. That should bring her back up. 

So, If you breed her to a purebred Ober buck her doe kids can be registered 50% grade Ober as long as they are colored properly. Not the bucklings though. If you breed her to a purebred Alpine buck, same thing.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks goathiker!
I have been trying hard, but I guess not hard enough, seeing as the babies are still deficient in selenium....... (and perhaps other things as well........)
I wish my lack of judgement, (or lack of knowledge) didn't have to cost the babies their health!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

:hug: Learning and educating yourself is most important. Keep looking for knowledge and in the future it will be easier. We all have to/had to start somewhere.


----------

